# Route to Norway



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I have been looking at how we can get to Norway for a reasonable cost.

We used the Newcastle ferries 5 times when they were operating. But since they stopped the service, no viable alternative.

I have looked at:

Eurotunnel:

Then Driving Via Denmark. But the time to get there coupled with the expensive bridge crossings is not affordable.

DFDS:

Harwich - Esbjerg Copenhagen - Oslso

Very expensive and means 4 Ferries.

Stena Line:

Harwich - Hook Of Holland (Tesco Deals)
Drive to Kiel Germany
Colorline Ferry from Kiel - Oslo (Min €1,128)

Is there a cheaper route?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hirsthall*

Just found

Hirtshals - Larvik Colorline €468 Return

But still expensive if using DFDS to get to Denmark


----------



## JS1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Never thought about bridge costs, what do they charge?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bridgestone*



JS1 said:


> Never thought about bridge costs, what do they charge?


storebaelt €182 Return

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ Øresund_Bridge €150 Return


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi
Used Grenaa to Varberg ferry (Stena) with tesco club card in the summer cost £23 single
derek


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stena Scandinavia*



darach said:


> Hi
> Used Grenaa to Varberg ferry (Stena) with tesco club card in the summer cost £23 single
> derek


Thanks Derek,

Very interesting.

I have used Stena Line for Hook of Holland but did not realise we could use them for the Scandinavian Routes.

Oddly,

I have just done a price check for Greanaa - Vaberg 2nd February 2011 out, in 10th February and

6m Motorhome = £90
10m Motorhome = £81 - £9 cheaper for an extra 4m!

Will try some other options.

Off to look for a McClaren Mercedes Motorhome so I can the trip in less time!

EDIT:

Just found the Denmark - Norway Route with Stena. Might give them a call next week.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We travel Harwich - Hook then Hirtshals - Kristiansand on the fast ferry.
I'm sure it is our cheapest way with the help of Tesco.  
The overnight Harwich boat means a full days travel time gets us to Bremen in one day then Hirtshals the next day.

HTH. :wink:

PS. Must check the Grenaa route


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hirsthall*

Just doing some routes.

Via Michelin Suggests there is a route from Hull-Denmark. News to me if there is?

Hirtshall-Kristiansand-Hirtsall is coming out around €260 for February.

Which ferry company goes from Hirtshal - Oslo?

I was looking at La Bresse (France) for Skiing in February. But if I can make it, might try to get to Beitostolen in Norway. Mrs.TM attempted to go on a Dog Sled trip last time we went, but the dogs were resting after a long expedition.

TM


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Color Line!

Google answer!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Line*



EJB said:


> Color Line!
> 
> Google answer!


Answer

No Ferry from Hirtsal.

Stena Line go from Frederikshavn-Oslo

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I went to Norway in 2009

Dover Calais drove up to Puttgarden via Hamburg ferry across to Denmark then stayed in Copenhagen for a couple of days then a ferry (got a good deal off the internet) overnight from Copenhagen to Oslo. 

Return journey was a ferry from Stavanger (overnight again) to Hirtshals thyen by road back to Calais.

A really great trip but we did have a month !!!

Norway is fabulous BUT for heavens sake take as much food with you as you can as it is eye-wateringly expensive to buy food in Norway!! Fuel and campsite costs were about the same as UK in 2009

Wild camping is really great, the scenary staggering, but it is a HUGE country and it is important to decide which "bit" you want to see BEFORE you get there.

Plan ahead (did I mention to take as much food as you can??)

PM me with a phone number if you want any further info, we had a fabulous time and would be happy to share our experiences with you.


----------

